# Грыжа диска L5-S1



## NaTaShKiN (22 Июн 2018)

Доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в ситуации. У меня грыжа диска L5-S1, чем только не лечили, с 2014 года, сейчас ужес 1 марта на обезболивающих, и поняла что без операции не обойтись, зажат седалищный нерв, боли адские. Обошла 4 нейрохирурга в 20 больнице квот нет, цена 251 тыс. за операцию- установка импланта и кейдж как посоветовало 2 нейрохирурга, в 81 больнице сказали просто имплант кофлекс ставить, мол кейдж не нужен и тоже 2 нейрохирурга, операция сама по квоте бесплатно но с Российским имплантом, который ужасный ( по мнению доктора) ,а кофлекс от 150-180 тыс.стоит. У меня нет таких денег, я в отчаянии, и так ушло уже больше 100 тыс за эти три месяца, на мануальных, массажи, уколы, корсеты и т.д
вопросы: видела тут на сайте кто-то делал операцию по квоте полностью бесплатно, посоветуйте пожалуйста что в моем случае вообще нужно делать, уже сил нет, не знаю кого слушать, мнения у всех разные, про кофлекс вообще читала что их не устанавливают на диск L5-S1


----------



## La murr (22 Июн 2018)

@NaTaShKiN, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите в тему @vbl15 и @dr.dreval


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Июн 2018)

@NaTaShKiN, доброе утро. Этих снимков недостаточно для определения дальнейшей тактики.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (25 Июн 2018)

@dr.dreval, доброго дня, спасибо за ответ!
Подскажите пожалуйста, что ещё нужно предоставить? Есть диски МРТ и КТ. Сегодня были на консультации в НИИ Склифосовского, нейрохирург сказал что кофлекс мне противопоказано ставить на уровень L5-S1, сказал что можно просто удалить грыжу, рецидив может быть, т.к у меня протрузия диска L4-L5 - грыжа Шморля 3 мм, но все будет зависеть от моего образа жизни. Кейдж ставить не нужно, т.к нет нестабильности позвонков. Поясница сейчас не болит иногда чувство тяжести, нога болит терпимо и онемение небольшое бывает.
Я совсем запуталась.


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Июн 2018)

NaTaShKiN написал(а):


> Есть диски МРТ и КТ.


Пришлите мне на почту или приезжайте на очную консультацию.


----------



## NaTaShKiN (26 Июн 2018)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Пришлите мне на почту или приезжайте на очную консультацию.


 Благодарю за ответ, напишите пожалуйска Вашу почту, супруг вечером скинет, как с работы приедет, мне к сожалению очень тяжело выезжать, в скорой помощи сказали сделать перерыв от обезболивающих хотя бы 10 дней, без них я в горизонтальном положении


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Июн 2018)

@NaTaShKiN, drevalmax@mail.ru


----------



## NaTaShKiN (26 Июн 2018)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> @NaTaShKiN, drevalmax@mail.ru



 Спасибо)

Вот что ещё забыла, у меня с октября ночами, как только готовлюсь ко сну кикие то непонятные в голове взрывы, происходит это от малейшего шума, даже если ребенок повернется в кровати, меня как будто током бьет по всему телу, белая вспышка длится секунду, бывает по 3-4 раза таких приступов, в результате я засыпаю только под включенный телевизор часа в 3-4 ночи, несколько неврологов сказали это ВСД и остеохондроз, кучу таблеток прописывали, толку нет, какие анализы необходимо сдать чтобы выяснить что со мной? Может ли это быть из-за грыжи моей в пояснице?


----------

